# What did you get for Christmas?



## Aprz (Dec 25, 2011)

My twin brother bought me oakley sunglasses. He tried them on first to see if they'd look good on him, and then he bought them for me.  I also got two seasons of House on DVD (just started watching that show in the middle of last season and enjoy it just about every week on Hulu on now), and then a bunch of fast food gift cards since me, my brothers, and friends love to go out and eat at places like In-N-Out, McDonalds, Subway, etc.

What did you get?


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a nice otterbox case for my iPhone, subway gift card, Bluetooth headphones, other small things like tshirts and socks
Also a Casio g-shock watch.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a tablet.

A bunch of clothes.

Coffee, perfume, and gift sets.


----------



## AlphaButch (Dec 25, 2011)

two cookies, some milk and alot of bills 

But I still love Christmas time


----------



## 74restore (Dec 25, 2011)

A new North Face winter jacket

I Wii Fit game for my Wii

Socks, boxers, shirts

cologne


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Some Under Armor, a new iPhone case, and my girlfriend got me a new, embroidered 5.11 job shirt for work. (it's an optional uniform item, so it's not provided) She talked to my partner and found out what size, where to get it embroidered and did it all behind my back. It was great. One of the nicest gifts ever.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 25, 2011)

It was a pretty good year. Got a Deep Blue T25 watch I've had my eye on for a while, a French press/travel mug dealio and about $700 worth of cash and gift cards (the majority coming from my paternal grandparents, as myself and my sister are their only grandkids).

I was more excited about the gifts I got everyone else for the first time this year, since this is the first time I've been in a position to give decent gifts. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 25, 2011)

An airfare to Australia. :beerchug:


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 25, 2011)

American Eagle gift card
PacSun gift card
Starbucks gift cards ^_^
Some PS3 games and other misc stuff


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 25, 2011)

Kindle Fire (Nursing apps here I come! ), case for it, $50 worth of Kindle gift cards (which I have like $8 dollars worth left, bought "The House of God" and "Taber's Dictionary 21", 2 nursing books, Modern Warfare 3 (which is taking friggen forever to download, everybody and their mother is downloading it!), a box of highlighters, steth nametag, and some clothes/toiletries.  Excellent Christmas!

Anyone have any nursing/medical app suggestions for the Fire?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing for work, unless we start some sort of special ops unit where my new climbing harness will come in handy.

Got some other stuff to help prepare for my upcoming semester in new zealand, which is an excellent gift in itself.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## Joe (Dec 26, 2011)

Littmann master classic black edition, a gps, some uniform stuff (patches and job shirts) a Bengals jersey and money


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 26, 2011)

30 hours of pay at the time and a half rate


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 26, 2011)

A nice Invicta watch and The Atlas of Emergency Medicine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lowering kit for my dirt bike (I'm vertically challenged)
Dirt Bike gear bag
More stuff for dirt bike
Cloths
Rapid 12-lead book
Socks
Shoes
Floor jack for working on my truck

And just some other little odds and ends


----------



## Martyn (Dec 26, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> An airfare to Australia. :beerchug:


Return or one way? :rofl:

(You do know that used to be a penal colony?)


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 26, 2011)

Electric car starter (combination birthday and christmas present)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

Ski socks, a nice fleece jacket, a new thermal baselayer and a couple bucks. My friend's little cousin couldn't figure out why I was stoked on new ski socks :rofl:

Oh and a yummy Christmas meal from my agency's management. "medic 330 you are cleared to come join us in getting fat, time out 1330."


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 26, 2011)

iPhone, otter box, a toaster oven and a battery jump starter box thing.  

My house now has enough barbies to keep the girls happy, and enough army men and trucks to keep my husband and son happy.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually, supper with our family and excellent family-in-laws. And posting/reading here.

PS: no this is not the turkey I cooked.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 26, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Return or one way? :rofl:



As I am quick to point out to others, you can't live there without the proper visa, so... this will be a return flight.


----------



## dmnranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the usual (t-shirts, socks, etc.) with the exception of my 7 year olds gift was a small soft cooler filled with a pack of crackers, a pack of peanuts, red bull, bottle of water and ten dollars cash.  It's a bug out bag to take with me on fire dept. calls! How thoughtful is that!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 26, 2011)

A book on 12-leads, a book on airway management, a 32" LED TV, a couple games for my Xbox, and then a couple hundred bucks. But best of all was the most delicious prime rib dinner last night at my partners house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2011)

The best present ever - NO CALLS!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Electric car starter (combination birthday and christmas present)



Those are great, especially in winter.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 26, 2011)

*re*

A hand made coupon book from my 11 year old.  Filled with all the chores around the house i hate doing.  So going to use those up!


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Gopro and the usual clothes and trinkets


----------



## Lozenger19 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yogurt maker
DVDs 
Heelys
New bag
Boots



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskvolunteer (Dec 27, 2011)

Yet another pair of Oakley's, clothes, gift cards and other little good stuff like that. I can't complain. I'm in Hawaii for Christmas for two weeks.


----------



## Imacho (Dec 27, 2011)

Go Pro Hero 2, cologne, a few Benjamin's, and a future Mrs.


----------



## epipusher (Dec 27, 2011)

Imacho said:


> Go Pro Hero 2, cologne, a few Benjamin's, and a future Mrs.


A Go Pro, sweet. If I got one it would just show my view from the recliner or couch.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2011)

*Actually, and belatedly...*

Season Two of TV's "LIFE" on DVD, and a Target card for $50. (Do I buy a netbook or a waterpik....):unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 27, 2011)

Imacho said:


> Go Pro Hero 2, cologne, a few Benjamin's, and a future Mrs.



Awww congrats


----------



## dastri (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing!! Lol I get things for New years. (Russian Tradition) The only thing I know I am getting is a bracelet from my ex. I don't know why, but I have to still give the sapphire necklace I bought here.


----------



## Imacho (Dec 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Awww congrats



Thank you!


----------



## Imacho (Dec 27, 2011)

epipusher said:


> A Go Pro, sweet. If I got one it would just show my view from the recliner or couch.



Hahah. Thats what I video'd when I got it. I'm planning a snow board trip to the mtns on new years. A co worker is also ski-patrol and gets us good deals. I'll record that and post it maybe.


----------



## Squad51 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tools! Lots of tools! And an iTunes gift card and hand warmers for when I'm working.


----------



## JCyrus (Dec 27, 2011)

I got some new backpacking gear (mostly cooking stuff) and should be receiving a new job shirt in the next couple days.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 27, 2011)

Lozenger19 said:


> Yogurt maker
> DVDs
> Heelys
> New bag
> ...



Heelys? How old are you? Lol

I kid I kid.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 27, 2011)

I have nothing to get for Christmas...:sad:
There were no Christmas cards by post or e-mail. I think the rest of my family and my friends have forgotten me. Fortunately, Christmas is over now and soon will begin a new year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Heelys? How old are you? Lol
> 
> I kid I kid.



Get to your scene even quicker by rolling there in style. 

Imagine seeing a medic roll up to a patient with heelys hahaha


----------



## Blueiain (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a Panasonic 45-200mm lens for my G10, a thermal cup, and my lowa GTX boots


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.001823,-1.675066


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Add food poisoning do my list, my whole family got sick after Christmas dinner :rofl:


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Dec 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Add food poisoning do my list, my whole family got sick after Christmas dinner :rofl:



That sucks hope everyone is feeling better. Was the Turkey not cooked all the way?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Blueiain said:


> a thermal cup



That must come in handy on those chilly mornings. I'd still rather have heated seats, but take what you can get.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 27, 2011)

Socks
Robe
PJs
Chocolates


----------



## stlukescj11 (Dec 27, 2011)

An Axe gift package, The 2011 Hess truck (collection running strong since 1988) , and $50 in which I bought 3 PS3 games with.

Oh and an early X-Mas present from the wife was tickets to see Trans Siberian Orchestra which was amazing!!!


----------



## BaldEagle (Dec 28, 2011)

Littmann Classic II S.E (engraved with name), a GPS, and some parts for the jeep


----------



## Karyn7806 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Christmas gift*

I work overnights in Chicago so I got long underwear ......soooo much warmer now


----------



## DPM (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't get a lot. Got some Euros in my stocking, apparently it was cheaper than an expensive lump of coal.


----------



## pa132399 (Dec 29, 2011)

globe technical boots
aww cant wait for them to come in the mail my feet will feel like they are in heaven finally!!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> That must come in handy on those chilly mornings. I'd still rather have heated seats, but take what you can get.



I have a thermal cup AND heated seats 

Now if I can get the heater to work in the Jeep at 0330 when its 5* F I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2011)

Iron and ironing board  Just what I asked for actually. hah.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Iron and ironing board  Just what I asked for actually. hah.



If I overnight you my uniform with a box to overnight it back you down to iron it for me? haha


----------



## R99 (Dec 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Iron and ironing board  Just what I asked for actually. hah.



There used to be one guy on the other watch who ain't here anymore  that was really anal about ironed shirts and being clean shaven.

For christmas I got a bunch of gift vouchers, a central chest stabbing and a suicide,  Two dead people and a gift fit for a dead person hmm must be the economy or something


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2011)

R99 said:


> There used to be one guy on the other watch who ain't here anymore  that was really anal about ironed shirts and being clean shaven.
> 
> For christmas I got a bunch of gift vouchers, a central chest stabbing and a suicide,  Two dead people and a gift fit for a dead person hmm must be the economy or something



Our uniform shirts for AMR are painfully obvious if you don't iron them, it sucks.  I Used to be able to wad up my old black uniform shirt and still throw it on and you couldn't tell.


----------



## ARose (Dec 29, 2011)

My husband came home. First time I was able to see him since June. Gotta love the Army's Christmas Exodus!


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

ARose said:


> My husband came home. First time I was able to see him since June. Gotta love the Army's Christmas Exodus!



That gift trumps anything any one of us got. Tell him thank you for me. Glad he is home safe and sound.


----------



## exodus (Dec 30, 2011)

R99 said:


> There used to be one guy on the other watch who ain't here anymore  that was really anal about ironed shirts and being clean shaven.
> 
> For christmas I got a bunch of gift vouchers, a central chest stabbing and a suicide,  Two dead people and a gift fit for a dead person hmm must be the economy or something



Wait, then again, there's a problem about being anal for looking professional?


----------



## vamike (Dec 31, 2011)

A 2008 Chevy Trailblazer LS (with heated seats). A killer Citizens watch and a few odds n ends.


----------



## ramrod5022 (Jan 2, 2012)

*I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

On December 22nd i took my NREMT-P test and passed on the first time. Seriously the best Christmas gift ever. The fam was proud.


----------



## DUSTIN09 (Jan 10, 2012)

i got a road side assistance bag with random stuff in it? and 200 dollars and a "nut scratcher"


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got the following for Christmas:

Emergency! The Final Rescues

Cowboys and Aliens

35 dollars in Subway gift cards

10 dollars in Starbuck gift cards

20 dollar Galaxy Theaters gift card 

Assorted chocolate candies

A small, off brand pocket knife (similar to a Swiss Army Knife)

AND

A non-stick frying pan and some recipes.


----------



## ricardo007 (Jan 11, 2012)

A Omega watch :lol:


----------

